# Wacom Intuos PTS not working



## AntiLoxy (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello everybody, i'm following this little guide : https://wiki.freebsd.org/WacomTablet for installing my Wacom Intuos on FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE i386.

What i do :

Install xorg-server-1.17.4 by ports

Install xf86-input-wacom
configure rc.conf & loader.conf
pkg info xorg-server

```
xorg-server-1.17.4,1
Name  : xorg-server
Version  : 1.17.4,1
Installed on  : Fri Apr 29 16:10:48 2016 CEST
Origin  : x11-servers/xorg-server
Architecture  : freebsd:10:x86:32
Prefix  : /usr/local
Categories  : x11-servers
Licenses  : MIT
Maintainer  : x11@FreeBSD.org
WWW  : http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg
Comment  : X.Org X server and related programs
Options  :
   DEVD  : off
   HAL  : on
   SUID  : on
Shared Libs required:
   libgbm.so.1
   libxshmfence.so.1
   libGL.so.1
   libdrm.so.2
   libpciaccess.so.0
   libpixman-1.so.0
   libXdmcp.so.6
   libdbus-1.so.3
   libXfont.so.1
   libepoxy.so.0
   libXau.so.6
   libhal.so.1
Shared Libs provided:
   libvgahw.so
   libint10.so
   libexa.so
   libshadow.so
   libvbe.so
   libfbdevhw.so
   libshadowfb.so
   libglamoregl.so
   libwfb.so
   libglx.so
   libfb.so
Annotations  :
Flat size  : 4.44MiB
Description  :
This package contains the X.Org X server and some associated programs.

WWW: http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg
```

rc.conf

```
moused_enable="NO"
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
hostname="loxy.org"
keymap="fr.iso.acc.kbd"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
autofs_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
devd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
webcamd_enable="YES"
```


```
xsetwacom --list devices // output empty, nothing !
```

Here my Xorg.0.log after reconnect the tablet :

```
[  4586.803] (II) config/hal: removing device Intuos PTS
[  4586.808] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
[  4594.740] (II) config/hal: Adding input device usbhid
[  4594.740] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'usbhid'
[  4594.740] (**) usbhid: always reports core events
[  4594.740] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[  4594.794] (EE) usbhid: Invalid type 'stylus' for this device.
[  4594.794] (EE) usbhid: Invalid type 'eraser' for this device.
[  4594.794] (EE) usbhid: Invalid type 'cursor' for this device.
[  4594.794] (EE) usbhid: Invalid type 'touch' for this device.
[  4594.794] (EE) usbhid: Invalid type 'pad' for this device.
[  4594.794] (EE) usbhid: No type specified
[  4594.805] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "usbhid"
[  4594.805] (II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
[  4594.805] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
[  4595.557] (II) config/hal: Adding input device Intuos PTS
[  4595.557] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'Intuos PTS'
[  4595.557] (**) Intuos PTS: always reports core events
[  4595.557] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/ums0"
[  4595.557] (==) Intuos PTS: Protocol: "Auto"
[  4595.557] (**) Intuos PTS: always reports core events
[  4595.557] (==) Intuos PTS: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  4595.557] (**) Intuos PTS: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  4595.557] (**) Intuos PTS: Buttons: 5
[  4595.557] (**) Option "config_info" "hal:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_33c_noserial_if2"
[  4595.557] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Intuos PTS" (type: MOUSE, id 6)
[  4595.557] (**) Intuos PTS: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  4595.557] (**) Intuos PTS: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  4595.557] (**) Intuos PTS: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  4595.557] (**) Intuos PTS: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  4595.557] (II) Intuos PTS: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 5, hw.model is 0
[  4595.557] (II) Intuos PTS: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[  4595.557] (WW) fcntl(27, F_SETOWN): Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

I can see my Intuos in Gimp panel but nothing work !

I'm lost, so thanks for your help !


----------

